# Any chews to recommend? Zukes Dental Chews?



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, so now that we know Flossie is in fact bull penis (someone here made a call to Merrick and the rep confirmed yes even though the package says beef tendon :angry, I wondered if people have another dental chew to recommend that is good. (I was already not giving Flossie before for too many reasons...) I'm using Leba which I hope is helping, but still would love to have something Casanova would like chewing on....

Has anyone tried these Z Ridge things from Zukes?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

My mom gave my sister's Papillon one of the red z-ridges and it stained the carpet a lil bit, so I would be concerned about it staining my girls faces. I have tried giving my girls all the flavors and they just aren't very interested in them.

My two love Flossies, so I choose to ignore what they are. They love to chew...so it would be so hard for me to stop giving them Flossies. My two do seem to like TerraBone and Suzan turned us on to Beef Tendon. I hope that helps. :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki loves her tendons. I get them from Only Natural Pet online. They are from grassfed South American cattle. This is one instance in my life where ignorance is bliss. I don't want to know what part of the animal they are from because she loves them, and I just received a shipment of 50. :hiding: They keep her teeth clean, and keep her busy for a while. 


http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Onl...ons/999420.aspx


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

lol....I figure it's been processed so it really doesn't bother me what part of the bull it comes from.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sophia, I need to ask you something. I started using Leba ll last year for CeeCee. She lost her appetite and would hardly eat her food. This went on for a while after I started the Leba and I stopped and about a day later her appetite picked up. She had never had a problem. I started the Leba again and her appetite decreased. I did this on and off and finally stopped the Leba altogether. Have you noticed this with Cassanova? The Leba is so expensive and I was thinking of trying it this year to check and see if I go through this again. I called the company and ask if this had an expiration date and she told me it would be good for 10 years, yes 10 years..........


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

has anyone given their fluff a Himalayan Dog Chew ? I've never given one to Alvar, but I see them everywhere lately :huh:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Aug 15 2009, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818097


> has anyone given their fluff a Himalayan Dog Chew ? I've never given one to Alvar, but I see them everywhere lately :huh:[/B]


I ordered a bunch for LMFB mine aren't interested at all. I don't know if I will reorder since they are a very slow seller.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Aug 15 2009, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818097


> has anyone given their fluff a Himalayan Dog Chew ? I've never given one to Alvar, but I see them everywhere lately :huh:[/B]



Bella is attacking hers at this very moment. She was slow to warm up to it. She would hide it in various spots around the house for the first week and now she chews on it daily. As much as she likes it, it still takes second place to her flossie.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 15 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818074


> Sophia, I need to ask you something. I started using Leba ll last year for CeeCee. She lost her appetite and would hardly eat her food. This went on for a while after I started the Leba and I stopped and about a day later her appetite picked up. She had never had a problem. I started the Leba again and her appetite decreased. I did this on and off and finally stopped the Leba altogether. Have you noticed this with Cassanova? The Leba is so expensive and I was thinking of trying it this year to check and see if I go through this again. I called the company and ask if this had an expiration date and she told me it would be good for 10 years, yes 10 years..........[/B]


Hey Dianne, I'm sorry to hear that CeeCee's appetite was affected by Leba....I haven't noticed anything like that with Casanova. He's still the snackiest puppy ever! I do notice that he sneezes right after he gets the spray...10 years? LOL.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 15 2009, 09:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817947


> My mom gave my sister's Papillon one of the red z-ridges and it stained the carpet a lil bit, so I would be concerned about it staining my girls faces. I have tried giving my girls all the flavors and they just aren't very interested in them.
> 
> My two love Flossies, so I choose to ignore what they are. They love to chew...so it would be so hard for me to stop giving them Flossies. My two do seem to like TerraBone and Suzan turned us on to Beef Tendon. I hope that helps. :biggrin:[/B]


Wow, thanks for the recommendation of Terrabone. That looks really good to me! Staining doesn't sound too good to me, so I think I'll pick another flavor if I go the Zukes route!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I give bully stix...they don't care what part of the bull it comes from. And it doesn't really bother me either..I'm not the one that is chewing on it LOL. They love them and I feel like they are better for them and safer than most chews out there. 

Have you seen Deer antlers? I have friends that have bought them and their dogs love them but I haven't gotten any for mine yet. They are naturally shed antlers that have been steralized. They are hard and filled with the marrow and are supposed to last a long time.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Aug 15 2009, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818138


> I give bully stix...they don't care what part of the bull it comes from. And it doesn't really bother me either..I'm not the one that is chewing on it LOL. They love them and I feel like they are better for them and safer than most chews out there.
> 
> Have you seen Deer antlers? I have friends that have bought them and their dogs love them but I haven't gotten any for mine yet. They are naturally shed antlers that have been steralized. They are hard and filled with the marrow and are supposed to last a long time.[/B]


Oh deer antlers, interesting! I'll be looking for them at the store, for sure!

Regarding how much everyone's pets love Flossies, I'll just say that Casanova *loved* flossies from the day I got him. And he definitely acted like he was in withdrawal when I first took them from him. HOWEVER, over time, he totally adjusted and now he doesn't miss it. Not only that, his appetite is much much better because he isn't getting that delicious beef flavor all day long and actually wants to eat more real food. Just something to try if you find yourself so inclined (especially if you let your dog kiss you anywhere on your face).


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I only give flossies for 30 minutes, usually twice a day, then take them up and wash her face. She gets tired of chewing on them after a while anyway.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 15 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818144


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Aug 15 2009, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818138





> I give bully stix...they don't care what part of the bull it comes from. And it doesn't really bother me either..I'm not the one that is chewing on it LOL. They love them and I feel like they are better for them and safer than most chews out there.
> 
> Have you seen Deer antlers? I have friends that have bought them and their dogs love them but I haven't gotten any for mine yet. They are naturally shed antlers that have been steralized. They are hard and filled with the marrow and are supposed to last a long time.[/B]


Oh deer antlers, interesting! I'll be looking for them at the store, for sure!

Regarding how much everyone's pets love Flossies, I'll just say that Casanova *loved* flossies from the day I got him. And he definitely acted like he was in withdrawal when I first took them from him. HOWEVER, over time, he totally adjusted and now he doesn't miss it. Not only that, his appetite is much much better because he isn't getting that delicious beef flavor all day long and actually wants to eat more real food. Just something to try if you find yourself so inclined (especially if you let your dog kiss you anywhere on your face). 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here are the Ziwi Peak brand antlers that you can order from All Natural Pet. Two of my friends have ordered these and say their yorkies like them http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Ziw...ats/311053.aspx They aren't cheap but they are hard and are supposed to be very long-lasting.

I only give mine bully stix a couple days before their weekly bath. Like I just gave them each one tonight to chew on and they'll get to chew tonight and tomorrow and will prob get a bath tomorrow night or monday morning. So they don't get to chew on one every day. It's just a treat a couple times a week. They'll chew for about an hour at a time usually and then pass out. I do want to try the deer antlers at some point too.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am in the market for new chews as well. Currently I give B&E Merrick Texas Toothpicks and also Sam's Yams Sweet Potato Chews. I'm going to check out the others everyone recommended too!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I just got these great papaya chews from Super Treats (THRIVE) but they don't last terribly long. They are human grade and DH has been enjoying them as well - they were made for humans first the company told me but then they started marketing them for dogs since their dogs loved them. 

I have seen the deer antlers but they were so big and I was simply concerned about Hunter poking his eye or something like that. I would love to hear people's reviews.


----------

